# snowmobile



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

Hey guys, looks like im picking up a sled. Anyone have suggestions for where to go in alberta/bc. Obviously revelstoke is unreal, i think there are sled zones in golden and i think there are some areas around crowsnest but i don't know if they are good for snowboarding in. Any advice would be great.


----------

